# NFL Playoff Predictions



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

----
I thought there was a thread about this, but can't find it without going back in history. I figured it's probably better to start a new thread than resurrect an old one.
----

I started with this: http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/machine

...and came up with this result for playoff seeding:



So this would be the playoff picture:

AFC:

1st Seed (bye): Baltimore
2nd Seed (bye): New England
3nd Seed: Houston
4nd Seed: Denver
Wild Card 1: Pittsburgh
Wild Card 2: NY Jets

NFC:

1st Seed (bye): Green Bay
2nd Seed (bye): San Francisco
3nd Seed: New Orleans
4nd Seed: Dallas
Wild Card 1: Atlanta
Wild Card 2: Detroit

Using this chart, we would then have (*bold* means W):

-Wildcard Weekend-

AFC
*Pittsburgh* @ Denver
*NY Jets* @ Houston

NFC
*Atlanta* @ Dallas
Detroit @ *New Orleans*

-Divisional Round-

AFC
NY Jets @ *Baltimore*
*Pittsburgh* @ New England

NFC
Atlanta @ *Green Bay*
New Orleans @ *San Francisco*

-Conference Championships-

AFC
Pittsburgh @ *Baltimore*

NFC
San Francisco @ *Green Bay*

-Super Bowl XLVI-

*Green Bay* vs Baltimore

----

And yes, I realize this is pointless and will almost certain be wrong. ;p


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I know we're a historically bad playoff team on the road, but it don't really seem as if San Fran can keep with the Saints offense. Unless San Fran can get some sacks and force turnovers, Saints will most likely face Green Bay in the Conf. Championship.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

AFC
1.Baltimore
2.New England
3.Houston
4.Oakland
5.Pittsburgh
6.NY Jets

NFC
1.Green Bay
2.San Francisco
3.New Orleans 
4.Dallas
5.Chicago
6.Atlanta

Wildcard
AFC
*NY Jets* @ Houston
*Pittsburgh* @ Oakland
NFC
Atlanta @ *New Orleans*
Chicago @ *Dallas*

Divisional
AFC
NY Jets @ *Baltimore*
*Pittsburgh* @ New England
NFC
Dallas @ *Green Bay*
*New Orleans* @ San Francisco

Conference
*Pittsburgh* @ Baltimore
*New Orleans* @ Green Bay

Superbowl XLVI
*Pittsburgh* vs. New Orleans

I haven't looked ahead at the schedule,but it wouldn't surprise me if the Saints finished as the #2 seed in the NFC


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> I know we're a historically bad playoff team on the road, but it don't really seem as if San Fran can keep with the Saints offense. Unless San Fran can get some sacks and force turnovers, Saints will most likely face Green Bay in the Conf. Championship.


Tbh, I would love to see a Packers / Saints rematch. If NO can get that far I think they have a better shot at beating the Pack than probably any other team in the NFC. Also, the Saints really _should_ beat the 49ers...it's just that Seahawks game last year...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Saints vs Packers in the NFC. Steelers vs Patriots in the AFC. Packers beat Patriots for the Super Bowl.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

NFCC: Cowboys vs Packers
AFCC: Ravens vs Steelers

SB: Ravens upset the Packers.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Saints vs Packers in the NFC. Steelers vs Patriots in the AFC. Packers beat Patriots for the Super Bowl.


Double Indemnity likes this.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Packers vs Steelers rematch. 

Big Ben and boys get their revenge on the Pack with a couple TD's to Mike Wallace. 

Steelers win 28 -24


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Packers vs Steelers rematch.
> 
> Big Ben and boys get their revenge on the Pack with a couple TD's to Mike Wallace.
> 
> Steelers win 28 -24


I'm going to let Lil Wayne speak for me:


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

packers are in danger


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm going to let Lil Wayne speak for me:


A-Rod is gonna go down and he is gonna go down hard.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

12-0


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Packers vs Steelers rematch.
> 
> Big Ben and boys get their revenge on the Pack with a couple TD's to Mike Wallace.
> 
> Steelers win 28 -24


Yeah,if it's the Steelers in there against them,no way will they let a repeat of last SB happen...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanJ said:


> Tbh, I would love to see a Packers / Saints rematch. If NO can get that far I think they have a better shot at beating the Pack than probably any other team in the NFC. *Also, the Saints really should beat the 49ers...it's just that Seahawks game last year*...


Getting hit _that _hard by injuries (we had like over 15 guys on Injured Reserve that year) then taking a long, 1000 mile-trip from the warm south to the West Coast can take a lot out of you. Glad to have seen the team put in a good effort as they did.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> Getting hit _that _hard by injuries (we had like over 15 guys on Injured Reserve that year) then taking a long, 1000 mile-trip from the warm south to the West Coast can take a lot out of you. Glad to have seen the team put in a good effort as they did.


I'm not really worried about Drew Brees and the offense. They scored 36 points in that game, btw. That's usually enough to win. The problem is they allowed 41 points to a sub-.500 team that often struggled on offense.

Here is the final roster defensive injured reserve list for 2010:

53 Stanley Arnoux ILB (IR)
52 Jonathan Casillas OLB (IR)
20 Randall Gay CB (IR)
39 Chris Reis SS (IR)

Here is the current roster defensive injured reserve list for 2011:

62 Ezra Butler OLB (IR)
66 Jeremiah Hunter OLB (IR)
79 Greg Romeus DE (NF-Inj.)

Maybe it could be argued that the 2010 injured players were more important, but then again there is only one fewer injured player on defense this year and the season hasn't even ended yet.

The only Saints loss that really worries me so far this year was the game at St. Louis. You could call it a bad day for the Saints' offense and/or a good day for the Ram's defense (and offense), but the fact is they still allowed 31 points to a team that had not scored more than 16 all season to that point.

And if they did have to fly across country to play the 49ers, that still doesn't fix the "1000 mile-trip from the warm south to the West Coast" thing (though it might be slightly warmer in San Francisco than Seattle).

I guess I feel the same way about the Saints' defense as I do about the Patriots' defense or the Ravens' offense. They can be good...on certain days...when ahead...etc... However, it still feels like playing the lottery when they are called on to perform in the most important games. I would rather see the Saints win that one though - if it does come to that. Maybe they have learned things from years/games past too...who knows.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanJ said:


> I'm not really worried about Drew Brees and the offense. They scored 36 points in that game, btw. That's usually enough to win. The problem is they allowed 41 points to a sub-.500 team that often struggled on offense.
> 
> Here is the final roster defensive injured reserve list for 2010:
> 
> ...


Well said, Ryan. They have been healthy this year, seeming that Johnathan Vilma has been the main guy on defense having an injury plagued season. Jo-Lonn Dunbar took his place in some games and filled in nicely.



> The only Saints loss that really worries me so far this year was the game at St. Louis. You could call it a bad day for the Saints' offense and/or a good day for the Ram's defense (and offense), but the fact is they still allowed 31 points to a team that had not scored more than 16 all season to that point.
> 
> And if they did have to fly across country to play the 49ers, that still doesn't fix the "1000 mile-trip from the warm south to the West Coast" thing (though it might be slightly warmer in San Francisco than Seattle).


We did have a big Special Teams screwup against the Rams as well (the blocked punt), which led to a Stephen Jackson touchdown off of a short drive. The Rams D had 6 or so sacks on Drew Brees, and he couldn't do as well. Since the probability is high that we will travel in the playoffs, we have to perform better on the road.



> I guess I feel the same way about the Saints' defense as I do about the Patriots' defense or the Ravens' offense. They can be good...on certain days...when ahead...etc... However, it still feels like playing the lottery when they are called on to perform in the most important games. I would rather see the Saints win that one though - if it does come to that. Maybe they have learned things from years/games past too...who knows.


The Saints' D was huge in 2010, but is ranked at 27th in 2011 as of now. Our run D has improved recently, but opponents usually go after our passing defense which needs to step up. It's nice they have forced a turnover in 3 straight games now. It's December, and this is the time to bring the A-game.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Prediction: Green Bay V.S New England, with Green Bay repeating.


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

NFC- green bay
saints
49ers 
lions
giants
falcons

AFC- patriots
ravens
texans
broncos
steelers
bengals 



Greenbay takes on Baltimore and gets a back to back superbowl trophy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

libertad said:


> NFC- green bay
> saints
> 49ers
> lions
> ...


WHO-DEY! Thank you! :lol 
They may lose the first round of the playoffs if they make it, but it is awesome to have somebody mention this team after they have only made the playoffs twice since 1989. Their last Super Bowl appearance (second total) was XXIII (that's half of this year's XLI!)


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

I just think the 49ers have the perfect playoff team they have a solid run game backed by the best defense of football. As long as Alex Smith takes care of the ball and controls the clock there going to be tuff to beat. My Packers have always had their number though.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Green Bay vs. Baltimore

Green Bay wins again


----------



## MTLQuebec (Dec 20, 2011)

3. Houston vs *6. Cincinnati*
*4. Denver* vs 5. Pittsburgh

*3. New Orleans* vs 6. Detroit
4. New York vs *5. Atlanta*
---------------------------------------
*1. New England* vs 6. Cincinnati
*2. Baltimore* vs 4. Denver

*1. Green Bay* vs 5. Atlanta
2. San Francisco vs *3. New Orleans*
--------------------------------------------
1. New England vs *2. Baltimore*
1. Green Bay vs *3. New Orleans*
-------------------------------------
*Baltimore* vs New Orleans


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Weekend winners:

Giants
Saints
Steelers
Texans


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

kos said:


> Weekend winners:
> 
> Giants
> Saints
> ...


I agree with this, but I predict there's going to be one upset. I don't know anything about the Texans or Benglas so maybe that one will be the upset. Who's favored in that game? I would happy if the Falcons knocked out the Giants. Can't wait to watch the games.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I agree with this, but I predict there's going to be one upset. I don't know anything about the Texans or Benglas so maybe that one will be the upset. Who's favored in that game? I would happy if the Falcons knocked out the Giants. Can't wait to watch the games.


 Texans are favored I think. Here you go, analyze your heart out. http://sports.cappersmall.com/merge...all&page=/nfl/gaming/NFL-GMATCHUP-CIN-HOU.htm


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

*Alibaba's NFL Playoff Predictions(2012 Edition)*

-Wildcard Weekend-

AFC
*Cincinnati* @ Houston
Pittsburgh @ *Denver* (The Lord is with them)

NFC
Detroit @ *New Orleans*
Atlanta @ *NY Giants*

-Divisional Round-

AFC
Cincinnati @ *New England *
Denver @ *Baltimore* (The Lord takes the weekend off)

NFC
NY Giants @ *Green Bay*
*New Orleans* @ San Francisco

-Conference Championships-

AFC
Baltimore @ *New England* (This game is really a toss up for me)

NFC
New Orleans @ *Green Bay*

-Super Bowl XLVI-

New England vs Green Bay


















/thread


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Since midway though the season I've felt GB was going to go-to & win another SB, and I haven't seen anything to change my mind.

GB, NE & NO are on another level offensively, and while none have too good a defense, GB's seems to do the most to "get by" (allowing yards, but turning it over & putting it back in Rodgers' hands). NO's defense sometimes has such games, but we'll have to see how they handle playing on the road.

My pre-season pick was NE _(thinking their personnel moves were underrated, & more effective than "The Dream Team's". Albert Haynesworth & Ochocino didn't turn out, but guys like Mark Anderson, Andre Carter & Shaun Ellis made an impact despite the overall defense being poor (Devin McCourtney picked a great time to go from one of the top CB to one of the worst))._. They could still get it done, but they'd have to make sure Brady is well protected and they get out to early leads if they're playing another potent offense (Brady's been shaky at the beginning of games recently)


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Broncos Ravens Saints Giants

Ravens Saints

Saints


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Divisional Round prediction:

Saturday(later this evening)
(NFC) Niners hold off the Saints
(AFC) Patriots destroy the Broncos

Sunday
(AFC) Ravens ends the Texans first playoff run
(NFC) Giants defense hold off the Packers

Both of my NFC picks are upset picks since the general census are expecting a Packers and Saints match up in the NFC title game.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Donte Whitner(Niners safety) almost decapitated that Thomas(Saints running back). What a hit!!!! 

Thomas out of game so far. Questionable return.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Great 1st Quarter for the Niners with 2 TDs and three takeaways...awful 1st Quarter for the Saints with three turnovers now.

Only 14-0 game though....still three more quarters for Brees and crew to make a run. Not gonna be easy with that nasty Niners defense.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

49ers D aint messing around in the first half!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Lmatic3030 said:


> 49ers D aint messing around in the first half!


Yeah, they sure came to play. It's gonna hard to contain that Saints offense though as Brees just throw a TD to Graham a minute ago.

17-7, SF lead now in the 2nd Q.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Brees' second touchdown under review now. 17-14 if it holds up. 

Niners defense can't contain Brees all game long, they need Gore to start running, keep the clock running and keep Brees off the field.

EDITED: Touchdown stands. 17-14.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

that was an excellent throw by Mr. Brees.

49ers gotta answer


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Interception!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Niners defense are getting the big turnover plays.

But I'm questioning why they choose to throw on the offensive end especially when they have Gore. 67 yards on 7 rushing attempts (6.7 yards per attempt) by Gore and Hunter.

Just looked up Alex Smith's passing attempts. He averaged 27 attempts during the regular season but he has 21 in the first half.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea I agree they should keep it on the ground more


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The Niners defense are playing an incredible game through out so far. Can't say the same about their offense though. It's been butt-ugly since the end of beginning of the 2nd Quarter.

You have to blame the offensive coordinator or whoever is doing the play calls if they lose this game.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

there you go D Sproles


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

24-23, New Orleans lead for the first time in the game.

4 game minutes left.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

what in the Alex Smith..........


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my bleeping God!!!

I told the Niners to run with all game long but I didn't expected Alex Smith to pull that surprised run. 

What a freakin play!!!! Best play call of the season.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

2 min drill time


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Lmatic3030 said:


> 2 min drill time


80 yards for Brees to score a touchdown. If anybody can do it, it's him. The Niners defense have been amazing as well today and all season long.

This has been an incredible game.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Just like that Brees to Graham for 66-yard touchdown.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

wowwwwwwwwwww Jimmy Graham td! 49ers got some time though.....

and yea man this has been a good game


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vernon Davis!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

14 seconds left....Niners with 15 yards to go for a touchdown.

This has to be one of the greatest games I've ever watched.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

YEEESSSSS!!!! :clap

Wow...never in my life did I thought Alex Smith would get a game-winning touchdown in the playoffs.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

49ers win ^_^


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alex Smith has definitely come a long way and I'm happy for the guy. He's caught a lot of hate over the years from 49er fans. It's nice to see him have some success.

Tough break for the Saints though. They made a nice comeback but those turnovers early in the game killed them.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay 49ers won!!  what an exciting game.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> Divisional Round prediction:
> 
> *Saturday(later this evening)
> (NFC) Niners hold off the Saints
> ...


My Saturday games prediction looks pretty good tonight. I think Jesus is occupied elsewhere tonight so I don't see any Tebow Miracle happening.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Tom Brady destroying the Broncos.

Hopefully the Giants/Packers game is as entertaining as the Saints/49'ers game was.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

49ers ain't got **** on the Giants. That is all.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd rather see the Saints play than the Patriots. I don't want to see Chad JOHNSON win on that team. :roll


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Xtraneous said:


>


Haha, that was probably my favorite play of the game.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Giants/Packers game is fixed and it's disgusting. NFL wants a Packers/Patriots Superbowl.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hail Mary!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn. I need your gif, Lmatic.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This Packers game has been unbelievable.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> Divisional Round prediction:
> 
> Saturday(later this evening)
> (NFC) Niners hold off the Saints
> ...


If only I had money on these games. :|


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Damn. I need your gif, Lmatic.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Conference title games set

AFC: Baltimore Ravens at New England Patriots
NFC: New York Giants at San Francisco Forty-Niners

I'm expecting and predicting a Giants-Patriots Super Bowl rematch like most people but I wouldn't be surprised if the Ravens spoil that outcome if they run effectively and defend Brady well like they did two playoffs ago in Foxborough. 

I don't think the Niners have enough offense to win, even at home. Only way they'd beat the Giants if Gore gets 150+ yards.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Just 2 more to go!


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I am hoping for a SF vs Baltimore Superbowl. I am getting tired of all the high scoring offense BS. I want a game with good defensive play, although the Giants also played a good game defensively.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

shynesshellasucks said:


> I am hoping for a SF vs Baltimore Superbowl. I am getting tired of all the high scoring offense BS. I want a game with good defensive play, although the Giants also played a good game defensively.


Man, I agree with you. Except when my team does it, I'd rather watch a game with a defensive prescence rather than a game that ends up in a basketball score. :yes


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I see a Patriots vs Giants rematch of Superbowl 42

There is enough evidence to indicate that Bill Leavy may be another Tim Donaghy - a crooked ref.the fact that he went under the hood for the Jennings fumble and inexplicably saw something that NO ONE else saw is a very scary thing. 

The tape clealy shows Jennings about half a foot off the ground when the ball pops out, yet Leavy declares no fumble. This is no Giant fan rant, even Packer fans admit it was an obvious fumble. Yet, Levy refuses to call the play what it was. How is that acceptable? How is Leavy not accountable for what is clearly a call that is very suspicious? 

And if you think it is just that fumble that makes Leavy look suspicious, uhh, you should know that Bill Leavy was in charge of the infamous Steelers/Seahwaks Super Bowl officiating debacle. He has moved beyond bad referee into there is something very wrong here territory. 

Bill Leavy needs to be canned after yesterday's vomit-worthy calls, 1 - Jennings fumble initially ruled a fumble by the refs who were watching the game. Bill Leavy, after pulling his thumb from his ***, runs over and inexplicably overturns the call and rules that Jennings was down before the ball came out. The Giants are forced to challenge and again, they inexplicably rule that he was down! Nonsense.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Ironpain said:


> Bill Leavy needs to be canned after yesterday's vomit-worthy calls, 1 - Jennings fumble initially ruled a fumble by the refs who were watching the game. Bill Leavy, after pulling his thumb from his ***, runs over and inexplicably overturns the call and rules that Jennings was down before the ball came out. The Giants are forced to challenge and again, they inexplicably rule that he was down! Nonsense.


That they ruled him down after looking at it in slow motion from every angle was absurd to say the least. There was also a ridiculous ruffing the passer penalty against the Giants in the 4th quarter. Anyway, congrats to any Giant fans(not sure if you're one or not)! Your secondary was awesome & I wouldn't be surprised to see the Lombardi Trophy back in New York. This was me during the final two minutes:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't have a prediction, but I'm rooting for another Pats-Giants Super Bowl--the Pats because they're my team, and the Giants because, UMass being my college team, I'm rooting like heck for this guy:


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> I see a Patriots vs Giants rematch of Superbowl 42





anonymid said:


> I don't have a prediction, but I'm rooting for another Pats-Giants Super Bowl


Yes this is what I want too haha. I'm from CT so people here are usually either Patriots or Giants fans haha so think this would be great if both make it to superbowl, the **** talking between fans will be epic haha.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Yay 49ers won!!  what an exciting game.


Yes, was an epic game. Can't believe 49'ers made it this far. Haha always feels good seeing the underdog prove people wrong.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to see the 49ers in the Super Bowl. I'm not bitter against the Giants, I just liked how they played against the Saints. I tend to root for the underdog. Their coach seems nice too!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Xande said:


> Yes, was an epic game. Can't believe 49'ers made it this far. Haha always feels good seeing the underdog prove people wrong.


As a Saints fan, I'm so used to being an underdog. My God, how times have changed...


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

BobtheSaint said:


> As a Saints fan, I'm so used to being an underdog. My God, how times have changed...


That's what an elite quarterback like Brees can do to a team.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

New England Patriots vs. San Francisco 49ers !!!!!!!


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

By my avatar you can probably tell who I'm rooting for. Oh and he is the REAL LT.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

bran808 said:


> By my avatar you can probably tell who I'm rooting for. Oh and he is the REAL LT.


The G-MEN.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch gotta feel for the Ravens fans - fairly easy kick missed at the end of regulation that would have tied it up and sent it into overtime in Foxboro


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

fonz said:


> Ouch gotta feel for the Ravens fans - fairly easy kick missed at the end of regulation that would have tied it up and sent it into overtime in Foxboro


Yup also felt bad, but now Pats are going to superbowl! haha so don't feel that bad.

Damn vernon davis got two flags so far for dumb ****. i'm surprised the score is close though.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Nuts! haha Vernon Davis is having a hell of a season. Made me laugh cause it seemed like some of his teammates were trying to keep him from doing something stupid again.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sad tonight


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel bad for Kyle Williams


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The Giants game was really fun. It seemed like neither team would ever score, and OT games are always enjoyable.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

What a nice coming up birthday gift.


Time to go 2/2 on the big one.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Giants -49ers game was crazy. lol yess, giants pats rematch. haha hoping pats take it this time!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pats and Giants gonna be a real good game. Go Pats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> That they ruled him down after looking at it in slow motion from every angle was absurd to say the least. There was also a ridiculous ruffing the passer penalty against the Giants in the 4th quarter. Anyway, congrats to any Giant fans(not sure if you're one or not)! Your secondary was awesome & I wouldn't be surprised to see the Lombardi Trophy back in New York. This was me during the final two minutes:


:lol You used James van der Squeek - great job, man!

I have to go for the Giants - one of the starting players is from my hometown.
I want the Patriots to lose because I can't stand Chad Johnson. He threw tantrums like child in Cincinnati and do not want to see him win a Super Bowl.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I felt bad for the Ravens, they deserved that game and played tough throughout only to come up short in the end. I had them and the Packers as my superbowl pick, with the Ravens winning it all. That turned out wrong.


----------

